# Tourist safety



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egyptian tour guides protest over security fears


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

So sad, you'd think that with the huge unemployment problem that they could easily find enough guards to secure the sites.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes indeed you would but what puzzles me is why these guides did not complain about the harassment that tourist have always been subjected to before now... 
Are they now being subjected to abuse etc because they are not bringing tourists to certain shops etc where they always got a kick back and the abusers think they are taking them somewhere else?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the tour guides are saying "We want them to get here safely, so we can rip them off"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> BBC News - Egyptian tour guides protest over security fears


"tourist guides get harrassed"....what goes around comes around,springs to mind.


----------

